# WARNING! This thread contains scantily clad beauties in various stages of undress..



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is pron at its most gratuitous level,,,,,and I love it!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

....do either one of them have sisters? :noidea:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

ur a bad bad man mr. madurolover..................


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Madurofiend (Dec 6, 2009)

dddddddddddddddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

My nipples explode with delight!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Holy Yikesasaurus...

Right now... It is good to be the Donnie.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow I think my pants just got a little tight. That's the sexiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Man those Cohibas are sexy.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have his address and I think we can take him, you first. 

Damn nice you started me I have picks later dammit.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, You know what I'm talking about.....


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you share your women?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hubba Hubba.....


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

that kinda tickles my pickle


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Need to take a cold shower now.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Forgive me Father for I have sinned.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Me likey!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

dude...when do the panties come off?


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Very sweet haul!! I must say as far as the cc's I have had the punch punch is definitely AWESOME! I have only had a handful in my lifetime but every single one holds a blissful memory.....Ok Im getting excited now I need to go be alone :madgrin:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam...That's sexy!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

printed out some nice 11x17's of those baby's to adorn my garage/smoking lounge with


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy Cow Donnie! As if your last haul wasn't enough?!?!?! WTG man! Very inspiring! So inspiring, in fact, that I drew a picture of what we're all thinking of now...










Just admit it guys... You know you would...


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sir, will you adopt me?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

:bowdown:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Still looking at the assorted morsels of luscious tobacconess. Even my humidor is getting wood.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Still looking at the assorted morsels of luscious tobacconess. Even my humidor is getting wood.


Mmmmmm... Cedary.:laser: lol i think i'm losing it. need to put on another pot of coffee...


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Holy Cow Donnie! As if your last haul wasn't enough?!?!?! WTG man! Very inspiring! So inspiring, in fact, that I drew a picture of what we're all thinking of now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :thumb: the cigar version of "Mr Hankey the Christmas poo" (South Park)?? though comparing those prima sticks to him would be sacriledge ..

very nice haul .. lots of Cuban pictures on here lately - me likes!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

And to think that undressing them is only half the fun.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yah! Put 'em in yer mouf!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Yah! Put 'em in yer mouf!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Waiting for the picture from this comment....


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

ill refrain from my comments... im afraid ill get warned or banned :lol:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> This is pron at its most gratuitous level,,,,,and I love it!


 Gratuitous nudity at its best! It rivals page 6!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

